

Vodafone chucks €150k at European mobile Internet startups - swombat
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/08/13/vodafone-chucks-e150k-at-european-mobile-internet-startups/

======
swombat
The point made near the end of the article is really interesting. Is it better
to go for grants/prizes or to try to raise traditional funding? Both are risky
activities, both take time, but one of them costs you equity and the other one
doesn't.

PS: Oh, and for what it's worth, we (woobius) are competing in this... if you
want to help you can vote for us at <http://www.vodafonemobileclicks.com/vote>
:-) Cheers! The mobile app we're building is described at
[http://woobius.com/scribbles/posts/0021-woobius-eye-
beta.htm...](http://woobius.com/scribbles/posts/0021-woobius-eye-beta.html)

------
makmanalp
Sounds like a good profit scheme - invest money so companies create apps so
people have a use for 3G so people pay for 3G.

~~~
maurycy
Quite surprising that other companies do not utilize this observation too
much, investing in the ecosystem of their own products and, thus, increasing
their value.

€150k sounds like a pocket money for Vodafone

